# Audio upgrade ideas for 2017 wolfsburg



## jst51 (Nov 11, 2011)

Has anyone upgraded their non-Dynaudio equipped Gen. 3 Touareg? I own a 2017 and want to match or exceed the Dynaudio sound offered in the Executive trim. As stated, I own a Wolfsburg edition and the audio system is very flat sounding. Yes, I have tried adjusting the treble and bass settings. If you have upgraded, can you name speaker/amp systems you felt were worth the investment? I came from a 2016 BMW X5 with the base Boston Acoustics speaker system with subwoofer that came with the car and it didn't need any upgrading at all. Thanks!


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’m in the same boat. I have the Hybrid but base audio and hate it. My 2008 Passat has Dynaudio and sometimes I choose to drive that over my hybrid just so I can enjoy my music blasting a bit more 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dr. pimento (Nov 22, 2006)

jst51 said:


> Has anyone upgraded their non-Dynaudio equipped Gen. 3 Touareg? I own a 2017 and want to match or exceed the Dynaudio sound offered in the Executive trim.


The Executive trim has an amplifier and better speakers all around. I don't think you can source all the parts necessary from VW without bags of $$ and some expert knowledge...

Study this thread carefully on Club Touareg. I installed the Match PP52DSP digital signal processor (DSP) with the Helix adapter in my 2016 Touareg two years ago. The DSP is tucked away in the passenger side rear wheel-well. It doesn't require additional power from the battery (which is under the seat) but there's a higher level unit (e.g. more power) that can be wired directly to the battery. It functions as advertised but the sound improvement IMO is marginal, at best. Since that time I became deaf in my left ear so this has become less of an issue for me. I don't regret the purchase but I don't know if I would do it again.

Feel free to contact me at [email protected] for more information but I am not an audiophile. I just wanted to get better sound in my Touareg than I get on my 2014 Tiguan with the RNS-510 and it just didn't work out that way...


----------



## yrk2.7t (Dec 12, 2005)

jst51 said:


> Has anyone upgraded their non-Dynaudio equipped Gen. 3 Touareg? I own a 2017 and want to match or exceed the Dynaudio sound offered in the Executive trim. As stated, I own a Wolfsburg edition and the audio system is very flat sounding. Yes, I have tried adjusting the treble and bass settings. If you have upgraded, can you name speaker/amp systems you felt were worth the investment? I came from a 2016 BMW X5 with the base Boston Acoustics speaker system with subwoofer that came with the car and it didn't need any upgrading at all. Thanks!


Sounds silly but try recoding your treg as dynaudio. 
Then report back


----------



## ontheW8list (Feb 3, 2002)

Check out this thread on Club Touareg. http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f45/upgrade-to-the-2015-lux-speakers-audio-274121.html I did the Vagcom mod and the added the Match 62DSP and the system is way better then the Dynaudio in the Exec I heard. Even just the Vagcom mod makes a huge difference believe it or not. I think they neutered the base system to force people to want the Dynaudio.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

ontheW8list said:


> Check out this thread on Club Touareg. http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f45/upgrade-to-the-2015-lux-speakers-audio-274121.html I did the Vagcom mod and the added the Match 62DSP and the system is way better then the Dynaudio in the Exec I heard. Even just the Vagcom mod makes a huge difference believe it or not. I think they neutered the base system to force people to want the Dynaudio.


Wow if so then I’ll find someone around here in DC/NoVA with a Vagcom and try this. Thanks for sharing! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jst51 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for the Vagcom idea. I will try to find someone who can help me and report back.


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

SuitUp007 said:


> Wow if so then I’ll find someone around here in DC/NoVA with a Vagcom and try this. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ended up doing this 2 months ago and it’s life changing LOL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jst51 (Nov 11, 2011)

*audio upgrade for 2017 wolfsburg using Vagcom*

I finally had my audio upgraded (last December 2018) via Vagcom to act as if it was a Dynaudio system. The upgrade worked beautifully. I now have thumping, clean bass and more clear midrange. In my opinion, there is no need to do any upgrading of speakers, etc. Very happy!


----------



## SuitUp007 (Aug 12, 2013)

jst51 said:


> I finally had my audio upgraded (last December 2018) via Vagcom to act as if it was a Dynaudio system. The upgrade worked beautifully. I now have thumping, clean bass and more clear midrange. In my opinion, there is no need to do any upgrading of speakers, etc. Very happy!


Exactly! Glad you did it. Crazy how this capability is hiding right under our noses. 

Still to this day I’m enjoying the music in my Touareg ever since I tweaked audio settings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

